# difficult castration, any suggestions?



## HighlandCowboy (Mar 18, 2011)

So I attempted to castrate my second calf this morning. The first one a few weeks ago went fine, but this one, not so much.

I decided to start banding my bull calves for the first time this year. I previously had all of my bull calves (Jerseys that I raised for beef) castrated surgically by a vet, because at the time I was convinced that surgical castration was more humane, less stressful, etc. than banding, which I now believe to be complete nonsense. I decided to start banding primarily because the vet was too expensive, and I wanted to do it by myself (that is, completely by myself with no helpers). I've also realized since then that banding at an early age is a lot less stressful than surgical castration.

I had two Highland bull calves born this March, so I decided to try out the bands on them. The first one went well enough for the first attempt. I did him at about 2 weeks old. I didn't want to wait any longer than that, because I knew that once he got out on the pasture with his mother, he would be too wild for me to handle. (Highland calves are quick!) The most stressful part for the calf was putting a rope halter on him and tying him up. There was some fumbling as I tried to get everything situated, and at first I only got one testicle below the band. But I cut it off (the band, not the testicle!) with scissors and tried again, and was able to fairly easily massage both testicles down into the scrotum and below the band. He didn't like it of course, but he recovered pretty quickly and is now scampering around the pasture where I won't be able to touch him again for 6 months.

The second calf that I attempted this morning is giving me trouble, though. I am bottle feeding him because his mother didn't want to take care of him (very rare in Highlanders), so because he is much tamer than a naturally-raised calf I decided to let him go a little longer. He is just short of a month old. Still pretty young, but again I don't want to let him get too big and wild and miss my window of opportunity.

I put the halter on him and tied him up, and went to work with the elastrator. The problem is that when I tried to massage the testicles down like I did last time, I couldn't get them to budge. It was almost as if there were no testicles at all. I rubbed and cajoled for a good 10 minutes, but no luck.

Could it be that his testicles are not sufficiently developed yet to band him? Or possibly just holding tightly onto them because of stress? He is a very tame bottle calf so it seems he should have been under less stress than the first calf I did, but on the other hand he is two weeks older than the last calf was, so maybe the stress is having more of a physical effect?

I don't know, but I really don't want to call the vet (costs $50 just for him to drive here and say howdy, plus more than that for the actual job), and I don't want any more bulls. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Some times the testicles don't "hang" down for a few weeks or even months in my experience. As well, I don't personally care for the emasculator. It's just too much work for me. I prefer normal banding with the little green cheerios or cutting. 

I would highly recommend giving the calf a tetanus shot at the time of whatever method you choose.


----------



## bonnycow (Feb 3, 2011)

Ditto on taking time for the testicles to desend , also I try to band my highland bull calves on a warmish day more likey for them to hang low, so to speak .....

P Hyde


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always banded calves when they are one or two days old. 

I take a piece of plastic baling twine and tie a hangman's knot leaving the end near the knot long. Then I can work the testicles out and slip the noose around them to hold them so I can check for two testicles before I band them. It is much easier to grab the end I left and loosen the noose for another try instead of cutting a band.

The testicles can be harder to work out depending on how you are holding the back legs, if the calf's legs are more "relaxed" when you are holding him down it might be easier to band him.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

HighlandCowboy

I apply the small green bands when the calf is less than a week old. I do this by myself by putting a lasso on the calf and let him jump around a bit to get the energy exhausted. Then I put my foot on the rope and grasp the animal on its left side by my left hand on the lower front leg and the right hand on the lower rear left leg. I then pick the calf up and put it on its back. Usually it will lay there but it really doesn't matter as I have now moved my left foot near the head and placed the foot on the rope. I lean over and push the far rear leg away with my forearm and grasp the scrotum with my left hand. If the testicles are not descended I take my fingers and work both testicles down into the scrotum. I reach in my right rear pocket and get the banding tool and place the band over the scrotum. I release the grip on the banding tool and verify that I can count two. If I cannot I squeeze the handle and remove the band and work until I get a two count and then I reapply the band. Once I am certain I have both testicles I release the grip on the tool and use my left hand to slide the band off the tool prongs. Task finished.
Here is a tip that beginners can use.
Get a piece of thick slightly flexible plastic about 1/8th inch thick and the size of a playing card. Drill a 3/8 inch hole in the center of the "card". From one narrow end of the "card" cut a 3/8 inch slot to the hole. Deburr the cut edges. Now when you go to castrate the animal take the "card with you. Once the calf in on its back work the testicles into the scrotum and slide the "card" above the scrotum next to the belly and release the scrotum and the "card". The fixture will maintain everything in place while you put the band over the scrotum and force the band into place. Then just slide the "card" off.


----------



## HighlandCowboy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. That "card trick" sounds like a good idea!


----------

